# The latest Windows10 Dev does not support ThrottleStop FIVR



## wsws (Jun 28, 2021)

CPU is core I7-8550U,I can't adjust the voltage,but windows10 official edition is ok


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 28, 2021)

Do you have Windows Subsystem for Linux (WSL2) installed? You need to disable that feature if you want ThrottleStop to have read and write access to your CPU.

After you do that, delete the ThrottleStop.INI configuration file and try running ThrottleStop again.


----------



## wsws (Jun 28, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Do you have Windows Subsystem for Linux (WSL2) installed? You need to disable that feature if you want ThrottleStop to have read and write access to your CPU.
> 
> After you do that, delete the ThrottleStop.INI configuration file and try running ThrottleStop again.


Thank you for your reply.Yes, wsl2 is installed,but is also installed on Windows 10 official edition,throttleStop is working properly.


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 28, 2021)

The problem you have found comes and goes with different Windows Developer editions. WSL2 used to be a problem. Try uninstalling WSL2.

Maybe it is a new problem now. Any VM software or antivirus software with a VM feature can also cause this problem.

I will only look into this problem further if the next official release of Windows 10 has this problem. There is nothing I can do to solve this problem. If Microsoft decides to block direct access to the CPU voltage control register, it is game over.


----------



## wsws (Jun 28, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> The problem you have found comes and goes with different Windows Developer editions. WSL2 used to be a problem. Try uninstalling WSL2.
> 
> Maybe it is a new problem now. Any VM software or antivirus software with a VM feature can also cause this problem.
> 
> I will only look into this problem further if the next official release of Windows 10 has this problem. There is nothing I can do to solve this problem. If Microsoft decides to block direct access to the CPU voltage control register, it is game over.


Thank you very much for helping me. I'll try again


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 29, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> The problem you have found comes and goes with different Windows Developer editions. WSL2 used to be a problem. Try uninstalling WSL2.
> 
> Maybe it is a new problem now. Any VM software or antivirus software with a VM feature can also cause this problem.
> 
> I will only look into this problem further if the next official release of Windows 10 has this problem. There is nothing I can do to solve this problem. If Microsoft decides to block direct access to the CPU voltage control register, it is game over.


Then you are going to hate Windows 11 as it has a virtualization-based security (VBS) requirement.


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 29, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> you are going to hate Windows 11


I hated it already before knowing that. Thanks for the heads up.

@Caring1 - Example of ThrottleStop running on Windows 11.






						TechnologyGuide
					

Thank you for visiting the TechnologyGuide network. Unfortunately, these forums are no longer active. We extend a heartfelt thank you to the entire community for their steadfast support—it is really you, our readers, that drove




					forum.notebookreview.com


----------

